# Velo Solex-Saint Tropez 10speed



## thebikeguy

Has anyone ever heard of this bike. I can't find any info on the marque.It is equipped with Simplex gears and drop outs,Weinmann brakes,Nervar crank.It has a sticker on it that says "531 Reynolds tubing, produit Nottingham, Angleterre".It is very light. I'm assuming it was built by Raleigh. Other than that I'm stymied. I'll try and post a pic soon.


----------



## thebikeguy

Sorry shot with camera-phone.






[/IMG]


----------



## thebikeguy

I wonder what this would be doing on it? The owner of the bike said it was all original.





[/IMG]


----------



## sam

Solex is a french company---famous for their mo-peds.531 tubing was the best tubing for over 50 years ,used by all hi-quality bike companys.The light bracket looks to be an add on(my guess) to add a light--maybe a battery case light with no gen.or a lucas bottle gen set.any way I think the lighting set was a dealer add on at the time the bike was bought.


----------



## donp

even though this is an old post, this info may help someone in the future. check out www.velocruz.com. they are the onle solex dealer left in the U.S. that i know of, and i'm not sure if they sell bicycles or parts anymore. but they do still sell mopeds.
this is my 1975 solex 4600 7up promotional bike. i rescued it off a conveyor on it's way into a crusher at a scrap metal recycling plant. i had to clean out the  carb, and clean and regap the points. started right up and still runs today. has very few tiny scratches.


----------



## johnny75italo

*Hi everyone,this is my velosolex!!*

Hi everyone!This bicycle was a gift from my uncle,its color was grey and its stickers were orange-black.I decided to repaint it and replace some staff.All the job was made from me including the stickers design.I m proud for the result, i hope you all agree.Main parts are made in France, here's some photos of the main cogwheel and the wheels.I hope to see more pictures from other velosolex bicycles. Sorry for my english.
John


----------



## greeklad

I have one like this sitting in my garage for more than 25 years know. Need to fix it so I can ride it again. I live in Greece and this bike was given to me when I was at school. I will post a picture soon. It is in a good condition. Just need tires and new brakes.


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Welcome aboard.  Sounds like you've got a great bike.  Post it in it's own thread when you've  got pictures.
Show these guys, too.  They love this kind of stuff;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage


----------

